# shortcut for creating tables in MS-Word



## trigger (Jan 30, 2007)

recently i discovered this shortcut for creating tables in MS-Word while playing
around wid it. 

Only limitation i feel is i cant add more column to it. But it's still handy 
shortcut for creating table much faster.

Just press '| |' w/o quotes ie pipe space pipe
and press enter and voila a table is created for u..

for creating new rows, just use tab button. 

*source: discovered myself*


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 30, 2007)

Gud finding thanks for sharing


----------



## Ron (Jan 30, 2007)

Gr8 post..
And yaa another vishal gupta!!!!!!!!


----------



## trigger (Jan 31, 2007)

and, now u can add as many columns u want..

just use iterative string '| | | | |....' ie pipe space pipe space pipe.... n so on
to generate the table of desired no. of columns.

simplest formula being 
*
no. of pipe symbols used = 1 + no. of Columns required
no. of space used = no. of Columns required*

howz dat ????


----------



## thinkdigitreader (Jan 31, 2007)

It's realy COOOOOL


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 20, 2007)

good 1.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 20, 2007)

^^ Why did you bump a 8 month old thread ...


----------

